
India's Extremists Turn on Left Wing College Kids - selimthegrim
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2016/02/22/india-s-extremists-turn-on-left-wing-college-kids.html?via=mobile&source=facebook
======
slake
Haha! This guy just called JNU India's Berkeley!! Epic!

